# Golf Gadgets - The Good, The Bad and The Ugly



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is really useful or just plain goofy, but check it out - golf balls that glow once you hit them so you can play at dusk or even in the dark and still watch your ball fly through the air.

"Twilight Tracer Flashing Golf Ball 3-Pak 

Do you often find it difficult to follow or find your ball when dusk is rapidly approaching? Well, here is a product that offers an innovative solution to this problem.

At the point of impact, the Twilight Tracer's proprietary internal circuitry activates 2 red LEDs that start flashing brightly so that you can follow the flight of the ball. It remains flashing for 5 minutes, giving you plenty of time to find it after it lands. The Twilight Tracer can even allow you to play after dark."

At $25 for 3 balls, those would be ones you would not want to be hitting the water hazard. Anyone use these?

Anyone have another golf gadget they've seen that might help your game or alternatively, make you laugh?


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

I think they're a piece of junk!! How will play golf in almost sunset, sun going out, and still 10 holes to go?? Maybe next will be thr Rainbow Brite Hole Locator :dunno: or flashing golf garment both for him and her!!


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

CanCaddy said:


> I'm not sure if this is really useful or just plain goofy, but check it out - golf balls that glow once you hit them so you can play at dusk or even in the dark and still watch your ball fly through the air.
> 
> "Twilight Tracer Flashing Golf Ball 3-Pak
> 
> ...


I quite like the sound of this - I think thats a really good idea that means I can play late on those late summer evenings


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey, CanCaddy, that is a great ball.

I often wondered about those people saying they can play golf at dusk or at sunset, how could they? But with an invention like this, that I guess, would not be a problem anymore.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I was at the golf show in London a couple of weeks ago and there they had all sorts of gadgetry. One was a pack of golf balls, that came with a set of shades. When you put the shades on the balls glowed a flourescent colour - the point being that you can see your ball in the rough.

To be fair, personally I think this sort of gadgetry is a waste of time and money its not going to help you shoot a better score because the chances are if you hit the ball in the rough you will need x-ray specs not flourescent balls. They cant float or swim so its nice to know there would be a nice glow at the bottom of the pond when you send one of these £7 balls swimming.

About the only good thing I saw was a putter with negative loft - the ball did roll much easier and with less effort but at the end of the day this sort of putter will be fantastic on well hit strokes but multiply the bad ones too.


----------



## stefkel (May 2, 2006)

Fritz-uk: To be fair, personally I think this sort of gadgetry is a waste of time and money its not going to help you shoot a better score...

That is absolutely right! 

Those Twilight Tracer Flashing Golf Ball can be fun! I used them once playing with some friends at night in a park in Munich. Some drinks, a candle at a tree to use as the hole... great fun.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I have helped out at a small 9 hole years ago that hosted an annual midnite gold scramble with glow in the dark balls , it was a blast. C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Your mention of the midnight tournament reminded me of this.

In New Albany, Indiana, there used to the Rocket Par 3 Golf Course. It had lights and was open 24/7. It was nothing to scream about, but it gained some fame for the goofy tournaments they would have... one club tournaments and such.

Their big deal tournament was an annual marathon. There would be people who played for 48 hours, over 500 holes to win. A lot of people, usually an average of 20 per tournament weekend, would quit when they made a hole in one.

I had a friend growing up who decided to play in it. He quit after something like 200 holes and couldn't believe people were still going strong. He was sore for days!


----------

